# Ruskin Florida



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2019)

Little Harbor Marina and the Sunset Grill in Ruskin, FL.

1



 

2


 
3


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

#2 is nice.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 10, 2019)

Yep, #2 for me too.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #2 is nice.





Warhorse said:


> Yep, #2 for me too.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 10, 2019)

Number two for me.....................


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Number two for me.....................



Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yep number 2 a keeper.  Florida appears to be a great place for a photographer? Everglades one day beautiful seascapes the next.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 11, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Yep number 2 a keeper.  Florida appears to be a great place for a photographer? Everglades one day beautiful seascapes the next.



It's funny, I'm fascinated with Australia! I'd love to do a "walk about" (the adult version, lol) with my camera and an aboriginal guide and see all the cool places there, maybe learn how to work a didgeridoo.


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep number 2 a keeper.  Florida appears to be a great place for a photographer? Everglades one day beautiful seascapes the next.
> ...


Australia does have diversity. You have  everything from deserts to rain forests to snow topped mountains.  Once you leave the cities there there are vast expanses with very few people. I think there is only 30 million people in the whole of Australia.

If you come to Perth let me know and I will be your tour guide.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winona (Aug 12, 2019)

The sunset is beautiful!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 12, 2019)

so beautiful.. love the twilight photos of florida best


----------



## edsland (Aug 13, 2019)

All nice, definitely 2 is a keeper


----------



## bulldurham (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, Kirk, these are "nice" pictures but because of both color casting and a lack of mid-tone contrast, they are a bit flat and lacking in that one extra step in wow effect. I did as I have suggested in my verbiage and your original is in the right half on both. The reason I didn't do the sunset is removing the color cast only marginally boosted either. Note that the whites in both images are now white or a relative shade thereof and not "blueish-toward magentish."


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 13, 2019)

bulldurham said:


> Don't get me wrong, Kirk, these are "nice" pictures but because of both color casting and a lack of mid-tone contrast, they are a bit flat and lacking in that one extra step in wow effect. I did as I have suggested in my verbiage and your original is in the right half on both. The reason I didn't do the sunset is removing the color cast only marginally boosted either. Note that the whites in both images are now white or a relative shade thereof and not "blueish-toward magentish."
> 
> View attachment 178125 View attachment 178126



Thanks, my eye is a development in progress and your opinion helps. One more thing to add to my list of things to check for. Also, one thing I've noticed is I have a habit of not zooming in on particular things when editing and I'm not seeing certain details/differences as easily. All this squinting is wrecking my eyes, lol!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 13, 2019)

A few suggestions on editing.

Editing should never be an afterthought. Knowing beforehand the direction you plan to go is as important as camera settings and composition. SOOC images are not always possible, but the closer you get the less editing is required. I can't  say I always practice what I preach, but I can say not practicing this has created a whole lot of unnecessary editing for me.
Get in the habit of carrying a set white balance cards https://www.amazon.com/Calibration-Exposure-Photography-Included-Instruction/dp/B012TI52FS and learn to shoot them whenever your light changes. Having a known set of cards makes it much easier to set white balance. If you don't manually set your white balance in camera, then shoot a test shot and learn how to set the WB to that test shot in post and sync all the others in the series to it.

Shoot for maximum data in the file for the scene. You can't manipulate what isn't there. Learn how to read a histogram.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Aug 13, 2019)

First, number 2 is a keeper. Number 1 is a good composition and number 3 is a nice shot for memories but there's not enough to work with to make it a "great" shot in my opinion. 

I saw your other thread where you offered number three and you were asking about editing. I started on PSE7 and worked my up to 14 then I got Camera Raw/Photoshop/Lightroom. I'm not an expert with any of them but I thought I would share a screenshot of the settings I changed to your first pic in the thread. I agree with bulldurham about the color cast and mid tone contrast. There's also noise in the sky. 

Anyway, here's a screenshot of the settings I changed in Camera Raw so you can maybe start to get an idea of what you can do. Elements is a great program for learning and you should switch it into expert mode and just play around with it, especially brightness/contrast, shadows/highlights, and saturate/desaturate individual color channels. If you shoot raw, use Camera Raw. It's the easiest and best way to change color temp and tint. I hope this helps.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 13, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> First, number 2 is a keeper. Number 1 is a good composition and number 3 is a nice shot for memories but there's not enough to work with to make it a "great" shot in my opinion.
> 
> I saw your other thread where you offered number three and you were asking about editing. I started on PSE7 and worked my up to 14 then I got Camera Raw/Photoshop/Lightroom. I'm not an expert with any of them but I thought I would share a screenshot of the settings I changed to your first pic in the thread. I agree with bulldurham about the color cast and mid tone contrast. There's also noise in the sky.
> 
> Anyway, here's a screenshot of the settings I changed in Camera Raw so you can maybe start to get an idea of what you can do. Elements is a great program for learning and you should switch it into expert mode and just play around with it, especially brightness/contrast, shadows/highlights, and saturate/desaturate individual color channels. If you shoot raw, use Camera Raw. It's the easiest and best way to change color temp and tint. I hope this helps.



I appreciate your help and suggestions and your rendition looks good but the only problem with it is it doesn't illustrate the time of day the picture was taken. As far as me using PS goes I've tried the expert mode but it's more confusing since I'm new with PS but I've found that the "Quick" mode in "E '18" offers all the settings you mentioned and I'm much faster with it. Maybe that expert mode sometime in the future.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Aug 13, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> I appreciate your help and suggestions and your rendition looks good but the only problem with it is it doesn't illustrate the time of day the picture was taken.



Honest question and I'm not trying to be snarky. Do you think the original picture does? The fact that the clouds will never go truly white and will stay yellow/orange and there is no direct sunlight on any of the boats means it must have been around sunset. I raised the exposure a little but if you left it the same, it would retain the quality I think you're referring to. The sky being purple doesn't make it a sunset pic.



K9Kirk said:


> As far as me using PS goes I've tried the expert mode but it's more confusing since I'm new with PS but I've found that the "Quick" mode in "E '18" offers all the settings you mentioned and I'm much faster with it. Maybe that expert mode sometime in the future.



You're correct. All the basic settings are available in the Quick mode. I still use Elements a lot. It's a great program to learn editing.

edit to add: The only problem is there is no easy way to fix color temp with Elements. Try opening your pics in Camera Raw, even jpgs. Go to File>open in camera raw. even if you only use it for color temp then open it in Quick mode in Elements, it's a very handy tool and the next step in editing anyway.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 13, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> but the only problem with it is it doesn't illustrate the time of day the picture was taken. As far as me using PS goes I've tried the expert mode but it's more confusing since I'm new with PS but I've found that the "Quick" mode in "E '18" offers all the settings you mentioned and I'm much faster with it.



Question? what is it about the last edit above that you perceive as not illustrating the time of day? Remember I said above editing starts before you click the shutter, and you can't create data where there was none, but you can manipulate what is there.  I know it can be intimidating when learning how to edit, but if you're going to leave your post processing in Auto mode, you'd do just as well concentrating on SOOC and saving JPEG. One of the easiest ways to learn how to edit is pick a subject, then experiment with the tools, watch videos on the use of each tool, and practice. The more pieces that you learn, the more it will come together.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 13, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your help and suggestions and your rendition looks good but the only problem with it is it doesn't illustrate the time of day the picture was taken.
> ...





smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > but the only problem with it is it doesn't illustrate the time of day the picture was taken. As far as me using PS goes I've tried the expert mode but it's more confusing since I'm new with PS but I've found that the "Quick" mode in "E '18" offers all the settings you mentioned and I'm much faster with it.
> ...



I should've known better. Gentlemen, I didn't come here to argue with anyone or be talked to like I don't know what I'm talking about. I said it was darker outside and you said yourself you increased the exposure so yes, you made it too bright. That's all I was saying, nothing more. We are done here, thank you for your time and all your help, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Aug 14, 2019)

You never said it was sunset time anywhere in this thread. All you said was my rendition didn't convey what time of day it was and we said neither does the original. Not a big deal.

Some of my comments came from reading your other thread where you were asking for help with editing. I guess some of that sentiment carried over to this thread where it seems like it's not welcome. Sorry if I offended you by offering unsolicited help. I would suggest, in the future, if you do or don't want criticism, mention that upfront when you post. Cheers


----------



## bulldurham (Aug 14, 2019)

Color Cast knows no time frame. Opening the mid tones is not going to be found in PS, Elements or any other Adobe program. For that you need to go to Luminosity Masks—Get Ready to Fly


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 14, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> You never said it was sunset time anywhere in this thread. All you said was my rendition didn't convey what time of day it was and we said neither does the original. Not a big deal.
> 
> Some of my comments came from reading your other thread where you were asking for help with editing. I guess some of that sentiment carried over to this thread where it seems like it's not welcome. Sorry if I offended you by offering unsolicited help. I would suggest, in the future, if you do or don't want criticism, mention that upfront when you post. Cheers



I see, you're going to play it that way. Ok then, if I thought anyone was going to jack up the exposure to change the picture that drastically I would've mentioned it but that's beside the point. The point is you had a good idea it was around sunset without me saying it but you want to blame me now for your mistake. You would rather belittle me than be a man and admit you made a mistake. Let me refresh your memory, "there is no direct sunlight on any of the boats means it must have been around sunset. I raised the exposure a little." Wow, talk about contradicting yourself!  I would suggest, in the future, if you do or don't want criticism, mention that upfront before you post any pictures that are also up for criticism. I'm not arguing this nonsense any further. Have a nice day, ciao! (you're on ignore now)


----------



## JonFZ300 (Aug 14, 2019)

Well that escalated quickly!! lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2019)

Deleting the evidence. I'll take that as an , "I was wrong."


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 15, 2019)

Play nice everyone. 

If you post your photos in the galleries they are open to critique.  Accepting critique is part of learning.  If you disagree with the critique you can "argue" your point or agree to disagree and take it in stride.   If you don't want critique then post in the Just for Fun gallery.  

If someone's photos say "NOT ok to edit" then _do not edit_ their photos and post your own version of their work.  I don't know if that was a recent change to the profile of the OP or something that was in place before hand?


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Play nice everyone.
> 
> If you post your photos in the galleries they are open to critique.  Accepting critique is part of learning.  If you disagree with the critique you can "argue" your point or agree to disagree and take it in stride.   If you don't want critique then post in the Just for Fun gallery.
> 
> If someone's photos say "NOT ok to edit" then _do not edit_ their photos and post your own version of their work.  I don't know if that was a recent change to the profile of the OP or something that was in place before hand?



It was a change I'd made after the person critiquing my pictures couldn't take a little critiquing of his own picture so when he became defensive and rude I pulled the plug, so to speak, by changing my edit preference to avoid such a fiasco in the future. Thanks for asking!


----------



## JonFZ300 (Aug 15, 2019)

If you're referring to me, I didn't become defensive or rude and it was not a fiasco. I lightened your picture to make it a more balanced exposure, you said my picture didn't convey the time of day it was taken and I asked if you thought the original shot conveyed the time of day it was taken, and then it got weird. For me, it was an honest question and not meant to challenge you or be difficult. I was sincerely asking because the original shot does not look like a sunset picture to me. It's subjective and I'm OK with a disagreement about how "sunsetty" the picture looks. Maybe my "purple sky" comment was a little snarky and I apologize id it was taken that way. 

For the record, nothing I've said in this thread was meant in a sarcastic way. If it comes across that way, I apologize. Everything I've said has been in earnest, trying to help somebody who was (in another thread recently) asking for editing advice. I stand by everything I've said. Good luck in your editing journey!!


----------

